# Pflegeleichte Seerosen



## Patricia (25. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich mir nun 2 Seerosen eingegangen sind  (eventuell habe ich sie mit 80 cm Tiefe überfordert), möchte ich trotzdem noch mal einen Versuch wagen und mir eine neue kaufen. Diesmal kommt diese in den flacheren Bereich. Welche sind denn da gut geeignet und welche vielleicht besonders pflegeleicht? gibt es etwas, was ich unbedingt beachten sollte? Bringt es etwas, jetzt eine neue Seerose einzusetzen oder soll ich damit bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten? Würde mich über Tipps und Tricks freuen, damit mir augenscheinlich für diese Pflanzen der "Grüne Daumen" fehlt...

Viele Grüße 
Patricia


----------



## Teichguide (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Hallo Patricia,
ich vermute, Du hast die Seerosen zu schnell auf die 80cm Tiefe gestellt.
Überall wird immer wieder beschrieben, daß die Seerose langsam ( über mehrere Tage ) auf die erforderliche Tiefe abgesenkt werden sollte.

Worin wurde die Seerose gepflanzt ?

Aus meinen Erfahrungen empfehle ich ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch.
Das Rhizom muß oben noch 1/3 aus dem Gemisch rausschauen.
Packst Du dann noch 2-3 Osmocote Düngekegel in das Sand-Lehm-Gemisch, sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

Pflanzkörbe haben sich nicht bewährt !
Ich verwende große Mörteleimer bzw. mittlerweile gleich Mörtelkübel.


Noch ein Hinweis: Wasserspiele die auf die Blätter spritzen sind tötlich !

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Horst T. (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*



			
				Teichguide schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Hinweis: Wasserspiele die auf die Blätter spritzen sind tötlich !
> Gruß
> TJ



Gilt das für alle seerosensorten ??? Ich lerne hier im Forum nur dazu     
dann werde ich mein Wasserspiel mal umstellen


----------



## w-cl203 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Seerosen mögen keine starke Wasserbewegung und wie bereits geschrieben kein Wasser auf den Blättern. Auchwenn Du sie untertauchst ist das Blatt dem vorzeitigen Verwelken geweiht.


----------



## Horst T. (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

DANKE    
Gruß
Horst


----------



## zaphod (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Hallo, 

nochmal kurz zu Wasser und Wasserbewegung im Zusammenspiel mit Seerosen-Blättern. 

Wäre Wasser auf den Blättern "tödlich", dürften nach den dauerhaften Regenfällen der letzten Zeit keine Seerosen mehr im Freien zu sehen sein - dem ist aber glaube ich nicht so, oder? 

Das Problem im Zusammenhang mit Wasserspielen ist eher, dass die Wassertropfen auf den Blättern bei _Sonnenschein _wie eine Konvexlinse wirken, Sonnenstrahlen bündeln und dadurch das Grünzeug verbrennen - aber nicht ertränken...

Soweit ich weiß, verwelken (zumindest kurzzeitig) untergetauchte Blätter nicht vorzeitig, auch bewegtes Wasser/Wellenbewegung bringt weder Blätter noch die gesamte Pflanze um, lediglich die Blüten und die Blühfreudigkeit der Rose im Allgemeinen leiden darunter. 

Wers besser weiß, möge mich belehren! 
Meinen jedenfalls gehts sehr gut in bewegtem Wasser, natürlich stehen sie auch nicht direkt _unter _einem Wassereinlauf/-spiel - vielleicht gibts aber auch empfindlichere Arten als die Meinen...


----------



## MeneMeiner (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Hallo Klaas,



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wäre Wasser auf den Blättern "tödlich", dürften nach den dauerhaften Regenfällen der letzten Zeit keine Seerosen mehr im Freien zu sehen sein -  dem ist aber glaube ich nicht so, oder?



Von dauerhaften Regenfällen habe ich die letzten Wochen nichts gemerkt. Es hat wohl öfters geschauert, mal mehr, mal weniger, aber der Unterschied zu einer Dauerberieselung (stundenlang) eines Springbrunnens / Wasserspiels ist m.E. dennoch sehr groß. Da kann nichts abtrocknen.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem im Zusammenhang mit Wasserspielen ist eher, dass die Wassertropfen auf den Blättern bei _Sonnenschein _wie eine Konvexlinse wirken, Sonnenstrahlen bündeln und dadurch das Grünzeug verbrennen - aber nicht ertränken...



Sorry, Klaas, aber auch beim jetzigen Wetter folgt häufig auf Regen der Sonnenschein (zum Glück!). Und die Sonne hat Kraft. Ich "weiß" zwar auch, dass man Rasen nicht in der Mittagshitze sprengen (bumm  ) soll, weil er dann "verbrennt", aber da ich meinen Rasen eh nie zusätzliches Wasser gebe (der wird schon wieder kommen), juckt mich das nicht.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, verwelken (zumindest kurzzeitig) untergetauchte Blätter nicht vorzeitig, auch bewegtes Wasser/Wellenbewegung bringt weder Blätter noch die gesamte Pflanze um, lediglich die Blüten und die Blühfreudigkeit der Rose im Allgemeinen leiden darunter.



Von kurzzeitig war auch nicht die Rede. Ich hatte letztens auch eine nicht aufgetauchte Blüte, die sich unter Wasser geöffnet hatte. Binnen 4 Tagen ist die glasig geworden.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Wers besser weiß, möge mich belehren!



Ich weiß es auch nicht besser(!), aber meine Erfahrungen sind andere.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen jedenfalls gehts sehr gut in bewegtem Wasser, natürlich stehen sie auch nicht direkt _unter _einem Wassereinlauf/-spiel - vielleicht gibts aber auch empfindlichere Arten als die Meinen...



Durchaus möglich, dass es empfindlichere Arten gibt und schön, dass es deinen Seerosen gut geht. Meinen geht es auch gut, ohne Wasserspiel  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Moin,

also ich habe keinen Springbrunnen etc. am Teich und die Strömung kann man auch eher vernachlässigen.
Was meinen Seerosen vor einigen Jahren aber nicht so gut tat, war der Reiherschreck (der mit dem Wasserstrahl).
Da das Wasser sehr kalkhaltig war, sahen die Blätter auch entsprechend aus - ich hab das Ding dann lahm gelegt.... 
Ich sag mal - eine sanfte Strömung oder ab und an mal nasse Blätter schaden keiner Seerose. Kommen aber alle Störfaktoren zusammen und zusätzlich klemmts dann noch bei der Nährstoffversorgung und der Pflanztiefe - dann wirds halt eng.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass dauerhaftes Spritzwasser den Schutzfilm der Blätter "aufweicht"/beschädigt und damit Pilze, egal welcher Herkunft, ein leichteres Spiel haben, die Blätter zu befallen.

Was ich aus heutigen Erfahrungen für den Teich von Patricia empfehlen könnte, wäre z.B. eine __ Marliacea Chromatella. Ihr wird nachgesagt, dass sie sowohl wuchern und sich auch der Gefäßgröße anpassen kann.
Letzteres kann ich nur bestättigen. Bei mir wird sie bisher absolut nicht aufdringlich, erfreut mich aber mit ihren bunten Blättern und gelben Blüten. Bei mir steht sie in 40-60cm Teichtiefe - es sollte kein Problem darstellen, unter den Pflanzeimer etwas unterzustellen um sie langsam abzusenken...

Pflanz sie in einen Eimer mit Sand-Lehmgemisch und gib Ihr jedes Frühjahr 2-3 Düngekegel... mehr braucht sie nicht!


----------



## Redlisch (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Nabend,
also ich versuche mal das ganze leihenhaft zu erklären:

Damit eine Pflanze Wasser aufnehmen kann muß der Salzgehalt in einer Pflanze höher sein als in der Erde/Grundwasser wo sie steht, nur dann wandert das Wasser durch die Zellmembran in die Pflanze.
Da eine Pflanze aber nicht die Wurzeln einfach abschalten kann wenn sie genug Wasser hat, wird das ganze durch die Poren an der Unterseite der Blätter geregelt (Wasser verdunstet). 
Diese können geöffnet und geschlossen werden.
Am __ Rhododendron  z.B. kann man es sehr gut sehen, wenn er zu trocken wird rollen sich die Blätter auf, dadurch werden die Öffnungen an der Blattunterseite geschlosssen.

Bei der Seerose würden die "Öffnungen" an der Unterseite natürlich wenig Sinn machen, da sie ja im Wasser sich befinden, daher hat sie diese an der Oberseite der Blätter.
Die Seerose kann bei dauerhaft mit Wasser belegten Blättern nicht mehr ihre Verdunstung regeln, ergo nimmt sie immer mehr Wasser auf bis der Salzgehalt=dem Umgebungswasser ist. Es kommt folglich wiederum zum Stopp von Nährstoffaufnahme und daher kümmert sie dann.

Axel


----------



## niri (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

hi patricia,

eine robuste, gesunde und anpassungsfähige sorte ist "__ james brydon". sie ist blühfreudig und blüht auch im halbschatten. du kannst jetzt noch eine neue seerose einsetzen. achte aber unbedingt darauf, dass du eine getopfte pflanze bekommst, keine rhizomware ohne pflanztopf.

lg
ina


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaas,
> Von dauerhaften Regenfällen habe ich die letzten Wochen nichts gemerkt.



Zumindest im Norden von Deutschland hat es die letzen Wochen massiv geregnet

Wir haben hier auf der Arbeit einen riesiges "Regenwasserrückhaltebecken".
Dort wurden grosse Wasserpunpen eingebaut, die eine ziemliche Strömung verursachen, und auch ein "Wasserwerfer" ist dabei. Die Seerosen lassen sich davon jedoch nicht beeindrucken.

Was ich jedoch gelert hab, dass man Seerosen nicht sofort auf 80cm setzen soll. Nun weiss ich, warum die eine Rose auf 40cm wächst und gedeiht, und die andere auf 80 immer eingeht ^^


----------



## Patricia (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Hatte die Seerosen tatsächlich sofort auf 80 cm gestellt. Wasser von oben durch Wasserspiele war nicht der Fall. Die empfohlenen Sorten merke ich mir, vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine davon. 


Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## carlosjonas (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Hallo,
lasst mich mit meiner Frage einklinken:
Ich habe es mit mehreren  (geschenkten) Seerosen ziemlich erfolglos versucht. Wenn überhaupt, kam in Abständen von mehreren Wochen mal eine kleine Blüte, die sich höchstens zwei Tage hielt.
Ich werde mal die "__ James Brydon" versuchen; auch für den Tip mit Oscorne Düngekegeln herzlichen Dank. (Meine Frau hat welche für ihre __ Kübelpflanzen, ich nehme an, dass es nur eine Sorte gibt, sehen aus wie Himbeeren, nur gelblich?)
Ich habe sehr weiches Wasser. Welche GH und KH sollte es haben?
Einen schönen Tag noch
Klaus


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

hallo klaus,

von osmocote düngekegeln gibt es mehrere sorten. die geeignete sorte für seerosen heißt "osmocote langzeit dünger-kegel für balkonpflanzen". 

lg
ina


----------



## zaphod (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflegeleichte Seerosen*

Hi, 

meine "Rose Arey" darf ich vielleicht auch weiterempfehlen - 
im ersten Jahr hatte sie zwar fast mehr Blüten als Blätter  
hab sie aber auch recht schnell stufenweise nach unten befördert und zu spät gegen SB-__ Käfer eingegriffen. 

In diesem (2.) Jahr sind so im Schnitt 13 Blätter bis teilweise ca. 25 cm dran, 
wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch 2 - 3 Blüten gleichzeitig. 

Da mein Teich recht klein ist, steht sie zwangsläufig in (leicht) bewegtem Wasser durch den erhöhten Filterwassereinlauf. 

Hatte das Teil in einen Kübel mit ein Wenig der beim Kauf vorhandenen Erde eingesetzt und mit Kies unterschiedlicher Größen aufgefüllt - 
den Kübel hab ich dieses Jahr wieder rausgehohlt, da er einfach zuviel Platz weggenommen hatte und durch einen kleineren Pflanzkorb ersetzt -
bisher ohne Düngekugeln, derzeit ist wohl noch ausreichend Nahrung da. 

Pflanztiefe soll wohl 40 - 80 cm sein, bei mir steht sie auf etwa 110 cm, GH/KH ca. 8/6.

"Die Sorte ist bezüglich der Wassertiefe sehr anpassungsfähig und reichblütig bei langer Blütezeit. Lachsrote sternförmige Blüte mit 18 cm Durchmesser. Reichblühend und duftend." 
Die 18-cm-Blüte erreicht sie (noch?) nicht, auch in den Genuss des Duftes bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da ich nur die "Ver-Blüten" rausangele - die riechen wohl wie alle anderen...


----------

